# Can you eat honey from brood frames?



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure you can......... that is if you haven't used any
chemicals or sugar feed. If you did feed then likely
the "honey" is not really pure honey.


----------



## scurryn (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks -- we did medicate the hive with antibiotics, but that was at the beginning of the season.


----------

